# Votre avatar ou portrait version manga!



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2008)

Je n'ai rien de mieux à faire en ce moment! 
Alors, voila un petit *lien* si vous voulez faire mumuse aussi!

Je commence :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Et je continue... avec ma moitié...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>


 
'tain, JP, la raie au milieu c'est méga naze, on dirait Hervé Villard !
La honte !




Sinon, non, merci, je suis déjà tout jaune et dessiné à la hâte.


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et je continue... avec ma moitié...


 
hummm veinard ! :love::love::love:





Bon ben moi et ma moitié... (ah tiens j'ai les cheveux noirs ? jamais fais gaffe)


----------



## g.robinson (13 Août 2008)




----------



## koeklin (13 Août 2008)

Ben , moi ça sera la moitié de moi sans ma moitié


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18096​


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

@ koeklin : En tout cas c'est réussi !


----------



## itako (13 Août 2008)

_*yeah*_


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

et m.... encore un site utilisant du Flash que mon nipodetouche ne sait pas interpréter!

(tiens en passant, même mon site perso fait exclusivement via iWEB n'est pas totalement visible sur iPOD Touch.... le "widget Gallerie" que propose iWeb pour afficher un diaporama mignature d'une de ses galeries est en ... FLASH!!!)


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2008)

Je nous trouve tous très rajeunis!


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2008)

Après quelques essais...


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2008)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​



Et tu as trop abusé de la tutute quand tu étais petit pour avoir ces dents là!


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

Euh... qu'entends-tu par tutute ? ça prête à confusion... ou ça fait ça qu'à moi ?


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2008)

En vrai c'est plutot ça !


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Euh... qu'entends-tu par tutute ? ça prête à confusion... ou ça fait ça qu'à moi ?



La confusion était volontaire! 



Grug a dit:


> En vrai c'est plutot ça !



Même pas peur!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)




----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)




----------



## lumai (13 Août 2008)

Hop


----------



## Melounette (13 Août 2008)

Ah bin ça fait plus d'un mois que je l'ai ce machin. C'est un pote qui me l'a passé. j'aime bien c'est drôle. On vous reconnait un peu en plus !


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin ça fait plus d'un mois que je l'ai ce machin. C'est un pote qui me l'a passé. j'aime bien c'est drôle. On vous reconnait un peu en plus !



tu veux sortir avec mon avatar ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Août 2008)

That is me


----------



## OuiOui (13 Août 2008)

Voici monmien  



Ps : Vraiment sympa ce site merci pour cette découverte bcommeberenice :love:


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Voici monmien
> 
> Ps : Vraiment sympa ce site merci pour cette découverte bcommeberenice :love:



Pas de quoi! 
On s'est amusé comme des gamins sur flickr également!


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> That is me



Je suis sure que tu as trouvé tout de suite le doigt!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Je suis en train de faire une garde d'enfant et j'ai rien d'autre à faire que ce petit trombo...


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire une garde d'enfant et j'ai rien d'autre à faire que ce petit trombo...



Ils sont trop sages les enfants que tu gardes!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> That is me


Genre t'as une cicatrice sur la tronche toi... 


:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Oué, ça fait plus destroy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué, ça fait plus destroy



Avec la même coupe de cheveux que Lumai...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Oué, enfin j'ai les cheveux un peu plus longs que ça, pas beaucoup mais juste au dessus des épaules 

N'empêche, j'vois que t'as tout comprit ; tu m'as mit en premier sur ta galerie 
Mon égo n'en est que plus grand


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué, ça fait plus destroy


C'est bien jeune Padawan. Reviens quand tu en aura une vraie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Oué, ben j'ai pas envie d'avoir une gueule de balafré moi ;   sur le papier ou en dessin c'est bien, mais bizarrement, j'ai plus que ça envie de me prendre un coup de couteau dans la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> N'empêche, j'vois que t'as tout comprit ; tu m'as mit en premier sur ta galerie
> Mon égo n'en est que plus grand



Je viens de m'en rendre compte que tu fais un f*** et que juste à côté se trouve mon amie...

Je vais peut-être de changer de place...
Tu veux être en dessous de qui pour bien placer ton f***


----------



## mademoisellecha (14 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


>



Ah ouais, t'es brun toi ! J'avais jamais vu. :love:





​


----------



## yzykom (14 Août 2008)

...me voici...



​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Août 2008)

Y a de l'idée...



​


----------



## EMqA (14 Août 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2008)




----------



## da capo (14 Août 2008)

mr da capo.........................miss da capo.........................junior da capo


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

P'tain, mais c'est que ça rend tout le monde beau ce truc, c'est limite utopique


----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2008)

qui se porte volontaire  pour faire le mien de portrait ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> qui se porte volontaire  pour faire le mien de portrait ?





Toi aussi t'as des mains non ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> qui se porte volontaire  pour faire le mien de portrait ?



Premier essai.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


>



Bellâtre! 



Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin ça fait plus d'un mois que je l'ai ce machin. C'est un pote qui me l'a passé. j'aime bien c'est drôle. On vous reconnait un peu en plus !



Femme à luneeeeteu femme à lunette femme à luneeeeteu... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toi aussi t'as des mains non ?



Ouais... Mais deux gauches, qu'avec des pouces et en plus en brocciu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Premier essai.




et meme que tres reussi ...
et meme que  t'as pas oublié mes coeurs *rose*  
grazie mille  :love:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Mais deux gauches, qu'avec des pouces et en plus en brocciu...



et zut , c'est quoi deja le *brocciu* ? croisées ? .... me rappelle plus :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Mais deux gauches, qu'avec des pouces et en plus en brocciu...



*
QUOI LES GAUCHERS ???*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

T'as deux mains gauches, biquet ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

J'suis gaucher !  
(enfin ambidextre, mais je tends plus vers la gauche )




Puis y'a un truc qui me choque dans ton avatar manga...

Parce que toi faire un grand sourire comme ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Puis y'a un truc qui me choque dans ton avatar manga...
> 
> Parce que toi faire un grand sourire comme ça...



Je ne souris pas ; je ricane, poussin... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Ah ouais, t'es brun toi ! J'avais jamais vu. :love:
> ​



Et toi, t'es pas comme ça ! 
T'as une plus petite bouche et un visage plus fin. 







:love: :love: :love:




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bellâtre!



Je t'apprendrai un jour.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)




----------



## Craquounette (14 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ... mais je *tends* plus vers la gauche )



T'inquiètes, ça s'arrangera avec l'âge 





_Là... ton ego devrait en prendre un coup_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> _Là... ton ego devrait en prendre un coup_




T'as autant de chance de réduire mon égo que de rendre un rappeur musical


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> mr da capo.........................miss da capo.........................junior da capo



Mes hommages à madame da capo


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Le trombi est à jour...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2008)

Belle collec' de loosers, quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2008)

Vous avez vu mon nouvel avatar ?  :love:


----------



## Picouto (15 Août 2008)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

ça me rend pas plus sympatique qu'en vrai... je suis déçu, vraiment déçu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

​


----------



## da capo (15 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Belle collec' de loosers, quand même...



Très heureux de te voir nous rejoindre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Belle collec' de loosers, quand même...



Macgénération quoi .


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Version animée


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> oups je reviens



Ca t'as raison, elle est animée... d'un doux message à la vbubull qui me dit que t'es pas foutue de poster un truc sans te louper, mais que bon, au fond, t'es gars sympa, et qu'il faut pas te bouler rouge... Etonnant, non?


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca t'as raison, elle est animée... d'un doux message à la vbubull qui me dit que t'es pas foutue de poster un truc sans te louper, mais que bon, au fond, t'es gars sympa, et qu'il faut pas te bouler rouge... Etonnant, non?



:hein:
:rose: Je me suis loupé sur la couleur de mes yeux&#8230;


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Version animée
> 
> ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Août 2008)

Excellent, mais attention on va tous vous demander des les animer!


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Excellent, mais attention on va tous vous demander des les animer!



Le mien est déjà animé 

si, si


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> moderator in action​




Avec le temps, ce sera plus cool

Vais revenir à la charge


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

On fait comment pour faire un truc animé ?


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2008)

ben on fait plusieurs copies d'écran, avec chaque fois le détail qui change, puis on les mets  dans l'ordre et on transforme en gif animé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

Tiens, j'avais pas deviné pour les copies 

J'parle pour faire un gif


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Zuut j'arrive pas à mettre le gif sur le forum...

Pour info, je suis passé par GIFfun (gratuit et en français)

Edit; J'ai pourtant tout essayer, mais rien ne marche...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Zuut j'arrive pas à mettre le gif sur le forum...
> 
> Pour info, je suis passé par GIFfun (gratuit et en français)
> 
> Edit; J'ai pourtant tout essayer, mais rien ne marche...


Moi si, ça marche :


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)




----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Je vois que tout le monde s'amuse bien. Alors voilà un big up*&#8230; 








*Ne cherchez pas le clin d'&#339;il, il s'agit d'un montage&#8230;



Edit : faudrait voir à réduire la taille du fichier, mon p'tit Dark-Tintin. 296 Ko c'est un peu lourd ! Autrement il est super, de beaux mouvements de bouche et d'&#339;il.


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Post à supprimer...
> Désolé...
> Je dois être trop débile pour réussir à poster un gif sur le forum malgré les indications d'iDuck...
> Je vais me recoucher...








Met l'url dans une balise img


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais l'url dans une balise img



Je pensais l'avoir fait, mais faut croire que non 
Heureusement que tu es là, après la vidéo sur l'autre :rose:


----------



## iota (15 Août 2008)

Salut,

ma contribution 





@+
iota


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pensais l'avoir fait, mais faut croire que non
> Heureusement que tu es là, après la vidéo sur l'autre :rose:



Quand tu cliques là-dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu fais un &#63743; + V, Ok et ça roule 

À quand le trombi macg animé ? 
Là au moins tu maîtrises


----------



## fredintosh (15 Août 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ma contribution
> 
> ...



On dirait que tu es sur le trône en train de pousser...


----------



## iota (15 Août 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> On dirait que tu es sur le trône en train de pousser...


Zut... tu as deviné... :rose: 

@+
iota


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2008)




----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

C'est pas beau de vieillir&#8230;

Voir la pièce jointe 18122


 ​






Edit : mais pour rester dans le coup, je me teins les cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Je pensais le faire aussi, tant pis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Août 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2008)




----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Image​



on aurait préféré un loup


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> gars rasé


je remarque que ton visage est plus carré ce matin 


TibomonG4 a dit:


> masquée​


Un souvenir du carnaval de Venise.
Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> je remarque que ton visage est plus carré ce matin


Je me suis planté de forme de visage. :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je me suis planté de forme de visage. :rateau:



Je te préfère aussi sur un fond orange


----------



## da capo (16 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Miss Da Capo n'est pas frileuse...


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

De nouveau mes hommages à miss Da capo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te préfère aussi sur un fond orange



Moi aussi.


----------



## vleroy (16 Août 2008)

c'est samedi et t'as sport?


----------



## asticotboy (16 Août 2008)

Sport ? Si sa main tenait une bière ce serait plus crédible oui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est samedi et t'as sport?


Faut bien varier les tenues.


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Août 2008)

...me voila contaminée! ​


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> ...me voila contaminée! ​


t'as été mordue par un Super-guerrier ?


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

voilà


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> t'as été mordue par un Super-guerrier ?



Non, je voulais sourire mais c'est tellement dur que cela me fait cet effet!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Faut bien varier les tenues.



Le Marcel ne te vas pas forcément, mais avec tu ferais une très bonne mascotte dans les restaus pour routiers...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Ca fai plus manga là


----------



## koeklin (17 Août 2008)

En effet...




Faudrait penser à rajouter iduck dans la série des DBZ...


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2008)

on a dit manga, pas ninja


----------



## koeklin (17 Août 2008)

Nan! Un ninja c'est ça


----------



## Xman (17 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)




----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2008)

:style::style:


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2008)

allé oup, j'ai pas pu résister au déterrage, moi et copine:


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2008)

Ce serait pas plutôt ma copine et moi&#8230;


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce serait pas plutôt ma copine et moi



Rhoooo, une correction a été faite! 
C'était pourtant marrant de croire qu'Itako a les cheveux longs et son amie le crane rasé!


----------



## itako (12 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rien contre les filles aux cheveux rasé par contre 

Ce qui est marrant c'est que après y'a sa version, différente

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Notons que depuis la dernière fois qu'elle ma vue je me suis coupé les cheveux.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)

Antoine n'a pas encore fait la mise à jour du trombi de macgeneration&#8230;



Mais que fait-il ???


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2008)

(ouais, c'est pas encore ca, ca colle pas vraiment avec l'avatar... je vais essayer de revoir la manga version )


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> (ouais, c'est pas encore ca, ca colle pas vraiment avec l'avatar... je vais essayer de revoir la manga version )



ah non effectivement, t'es pas aussi beau en réalité


----------



## richard-deux (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2008)

en meme temps, y'a que des cheveux coiffés...


----------



## benao (13 Septembre 2008)

mouarf, pas tres ressemblant, mais quand meme marrant ........


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2008)

c'est sur qu'avec ca:





ca ne peux pas etre ressemblant


----------



## koeklin (13 Septembre 2008)

Voilà , maintenant c'est ressemblant!


----------



## benao (13 Septembre 2008)

on m'a toujours que j'etais un type un peu flou....


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Septembre 2008)

benao a dit:


> on m'a toujours que j'etais un type un peu flou....



Un  peu seulement!


----------



## F118I4 (20 Septembre 2008)

le mien:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Antoine n'a pas encore fait la mise à jour du trombi de macgeneration
> 
> 
> 
> Mais que fait-il ???



J'emménage dans mon nouvel appart, moi *Monsieur* 



Bref, Trombi à jour...


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'emménage dans mon nouvel appart, moi *Monsieur*


Parce que moi je vis dans la rue peut-être !? 



> Bref, Trombi à jour...


Ah bah quand même ! :hein: 

Et la mise à jour de _En migration vers la capitale&#8230;_ ? 



&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



À part ça, l'emménagement c'est bien passé ? La pendaison de crémaillère se passe chez toi ou au Lou ?
Bonne continuation


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir ..

Voici pour moi. C'est pas la ressemblance parfaite mais c'est pas si loin que ça


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

p'tain, y avait pas l'option fumeur au début...
Note que même en temps que fumeur, cela fait con une clope en réel comme en manga  (et pour les puristes de l'argot parisien, un clope, une sèche quoi  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Chiquééééééééé! 

Tu t'es fait retendre la couenne?...


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Chiquééééééééé!
> 
> Tu t'es fait retendre la couenne?...



Non : il n'y avait pas l'option "même âge que Patoch" 

Mais bon : tout y est : mal rasé, les cheveux dans tous les sens, le gros pif, la clope...


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2008)

J'avoue avoir un peu tatonné, mais je crois que c'est assez fidèle


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> J'avoue avoir un peu tatonné, mais je crois que c'est assez fidèle
> 
> bel essai



ah oui d'ailleurs, tu devrais la mettre dans autoportrait


----------



## Almamida (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macbeth (27 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

Ce site m'a fais penser à http://flashface.ctapt.de en bien plus fun


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Décembre 2008)

Bon, voilà le mien... mais c'est pas trop ça.


----------



## AppleGold (8 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Ce site m'a fais penser à http://flashface.ctapt.de en bien plus fun



Ouais .. celui-là fait un peu portrait robot


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2008)

_"Portrait robot_"

ben oui .... moins fun , c'est plus pour la recherche de criminel


----------



## Ax6 (16 Décembre 2008)

Me voici, plus ou moins :rateau:











kaos a dit:


> _"Portrait robot_"
> 
> ben oui .... moins fun , c'est plus pour la recherche de criminel



Ah ben c'est ça que le FBI a débarqué chez moi, mon avatar à la main et un tazer dans l'autre


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Macbeth a dit:


> Et voilà


La "ressemblance" n'est pas vraiment flagrante...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je tiens à faire mon mea culpa :rose:

J'ai oublié de sauvegarder mon fichier domaine d'iweb lors du changement de mon dd interne...

Donc, je ne pourrais pas faire de màj du trombinoscope macgé version manga.


----------



## kaos (16 Décembre 2008)

Yvos si le portrait que tu as fais est fidèle , je te connais un bon chirurgien esthétique


----------



## radmou (16 Décembre 2008)

voilà le mien ^^


----------



## mixmac (2 Juin 2009)

Voilà le mien:






Au passage, les forums sont plutôt bien référencés, bravo


----------

